# Do crypts grow faster emerse? or submerse?



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

Do crypts grow faster emerse? or is it the same under water?


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

If you take an already emersed crypt and plant it emerse, or a submerged crypt into an established tank, they will grow the about the same rate.
If you are growing your crypt from emersed form into an established tank, or if you take a submerge crypt and plant it emerse, it will grow slower as there would be a melting process.
But once the plants are established in their habitat, they will grow fast. Provided the needs of the plants are met. Hope this helps..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I can grow the Sri Lankan crypts (wendtii, beckettii, undulata, walkeri) faster submersed, primarily because I know how to give them better conditions underwater than I know how to emersed. With high CO2, good light, and plenty of nutrients, they can really grow fast submersed. I have never tried to pamper them emersed. Usually they languish in soda pop bottles on the window sill where my object is just to keep them alive rather than multiply them up. I do have one cordata that seems to really like being in a soda pop bottle and is almost making the sides bulge.


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

sorry I'm new to emerse crypts but I got to ask:-\" why go through the hassle of keeping them emerse?


----------



## Happy Camper (Jul 22, 2004)

oceanaqua said:


> sorry I'm new to emerse crypts but I got to ask:-\" why go through the hassle of keeping them emerse?


They have the most incredibly beautiful flowers you will ever see. Alot of Crypts can only be properly ID'd by their flower.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Happy Camper wrote:


> Alot of Crypts can only be properly ID'd by their flower.


Sometimes, not even then. Crypt taxonomy is still in a fairly primitive stage. The more crypts they find, the more variability appears within a species and the more species once thought separate appear to merge.

Another reason for the collector to keep crypts emersed is that they are a lot easier to maintain emersed. There are a lot more things that can happen to submersed plants that can cause die-off if you neglect them or if things just go wrong, as they sometimes do. Also, of importance to a collector, is the fact that some species are better adapted for emerse growth and quite difficult to maintain underwater.


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

They grow MUCH faster emerse for me then submerse. I also NEVER lose one that way. Reproduction is much slower then submerse,but when you figure you will not lose any it is actually faster to get nice algae free plants. I can take a 2 leaf sprout and turn it into a huge monster 20+ leaves in 3 months(sometimes).


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

It´s depend of the specie.

Some species cann´t grow easily emersed as aponogetifolia, usteriana, affinis, bullosa, keei, uenoi, and so on.

Greets from spain


----------



## hanico (Oct 16, 2006)

*crypto aponogetifolia and huduroi*

this crypto can be grow emerse ?
because i am try same time but it fail, they are melting


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

i also try them emerse but the leaves are so small and grow so slow wonder why?


----------

